# curtis mp2012uk mp3 player problems



## jeanette78 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi, i hope someone can help me.
I have just bought an curtis mp3 player, and on connecting it to my PC( i have windows vista) i switched it on and opened windows media player, and it isn't recognized by my PC.

Does anyone know if it needs charging first? if so, is that done by connecting it to the PC by its usb lead?

sorry if i sound PC illiterate

thanks, jeanette


----------



## maceman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Jeanette,
Can you see it in My Computer?
If you can, start Media Player first, then connect the mp3 player.


----------



## jeanette78 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi there,
thanks for the reply,
after playing around for ages i finally found that when i connect the mp3 player, auto play comes up, so i click on "open folder to view files" and my device is highlighted, so eventually i dragged my music to this folder and downloaded
but still cannot sync music on windows media player though, but as it works on the other i don't mind.

re; charging the battery though, do i have to buy a charger for holidays?
thanks, Jeanette


----------



## jamie007 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine is a very similar yet different problem. Bought the mp2012uk and windows just will not recognise it at all. Have tried finding the driver on the net but either I am asking the wrong questions or am just thick. lol. Any help here would be well appreciated.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Try starting your own thread.


----------

